# Schleppen im Bolmen



## pikepirate (13. Januar 2004)

Moin,
Ich fahre in diesem Jahr wieder an den Bolmen (süd-östlicher Teil)
diesmal im Juni, sonst waren wir immer im Herbst dort.
hat jemand Tipps für mich, was im Juni anders ist, stehen die Hechte(grosse) eher noch im flachen Bereich oder ziehen sie schon wieder ins Freiwasser? Lohnt sich evt. auch die Köderfisch-
Angelei vom Ufer? Welche Wobbler (grösse/farbe) favorisiert ihr?
War schon mal jemand in der Zeit dort und kennt vielleicht
HOT SPOTS? Bin für alles dankbar, denn in diesem Jahr soll endlich
der `Meter`geknackt werden.

bis dann, Jan


----------



## smutje01 (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jan, ich fahre mit Freunden zum dritten mal im Juni an den Bolmen. Schleppe große Wobbler im Freiwasser auf 9m (Echolot mitnehmen). Ich bevorzuge brauntöne. Dies machen wir wenn das Wasser noch kühl ist, ansonsten wie überall auch flach in den Buchten und dann Wurfangelei.
Viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit dort! Gruß Stefan


----------



## pikepirate (19. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Tipps Stefan,
habt ihr in der Zeit auch Erfahrungen mit dem toten Köfi vom
Ufer aus gemacht? Wir wollen mal eine Nacht auf einer der Inseln
bleiben, und dann vom Ufer aus angeln. Macht das überhaupt Sinn?
Gruss Jan


----------



## Janna (19. Januar 2004)

Von Gunilla auf dem Zeltplatz in Bolmen eine Fang und Tiefenkarte holen.Nach dem derzeitigen Wasserstand fragen.Sonst stimmt die ganze Karte nicht .
Nachtangeln von einer Insel aus kann ich euch nur anraten.Gute Aale bis 2000gr.Früh anschlagen ,gehen gleich zwischen Steine.
Beim schleppen VORSICHT Steine dicht unter Wasseroberfläche .
Gelbe Bojen weit umfahren.ImFrühjahr bis Juni bei Wassertemperaturen unter 13 Grad auf der Ostseite von Bolmsö
angeln.
wenn du noch Fragen hast schreib mir eine Mail.Sonst sehen wir uns bestimmt am Bolmen
Petri Heil Janna


----------



## pikepirate (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Jana, das ist ja lustig, wir fahren auch immer zu Gunilla auf den Campingplatz. Sind Supernett die Leute, find ich.
vielen Dank für deine Tipps, werd ich mal ausprobieren.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich mal am Bolmen.

Petri,Jan


----------



## smutje01 (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Pikepirate, wir sind auch bei Gunilla und zwar vom 29.5 bis 5.6
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja! Zum toten Köderfisch kann ich nicht viel sagen,fische da oben immer mit Kunstködern, kann mir aber gut vorstellen das da was geht. Wir fischen gerne im flachen mit poppern etc. (ab 11 Grad Wassertemparatur).Gruß Stefan


----------



## pikepirate (21. Januar 2004)

Moin Stefan, wir fahren kurz danach, vom 14.6 bis 19.6.
dann verpassen wir uns leider.
Ich wünsch dir viel Spass und ordendlich Fisch, kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn ihr wieder da seit.
Aber lass noch ein paar Hechte für uns übrig.
Grüss mal Gunilla schön von mir ( Jan aus Jevenstedt, sie weiss dann schon bescheid)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps und schönen Gruss vom Pirat


----------



## Janna (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Pikepirate und Smutjeo1,
wir sind warscheinlich vom 20.o5-31-o5.und15.07-01.08.und09-19.09. am Bolmen
also Smutje01 wir sehen uns. auf den Bolmen und Gunilla mit Familie freuen wir uns jetzt schon.
Wir sind eigentlich Bettina und Stefan
letztes jahr waren wir vom 07.-17.05 und vom 23.07.-09.08. und vom13.09-21.09 .bei Gunilla . Kennen wir uns eventuell ?
 Gruß Janna


----------



## smutje01 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Janna,wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Juni am Bolmen, da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst  Wir, das sind Holgi,Franky,Sniggi und ich (Stefan). Gunilla und Ihr Mann sind sehr nette Gastgeber deshalb fahren wir jetzt wieder dahin. Ausserdem ist der Bolmen so vielseitig das man letztlich Jahre braucht um diesen See "zu verstehen". Welche Hütte habt Ihr?Wir waren meist in einer der kleineren, jetzt aber mal ne größere!
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Janna (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Stefan , wir fahren Ende Februar Anfang März nach Västergötland und Smaland .Wollen uns einige Häuser anschauen . Sollten wir was passendes finden werden wir in 
1-2 Jahren ein kleines Angelcamp aufmachen . Auf dem Rückweg fahren wir bei Gunilla vorbei.Eine Hütte haben wir noch nicht gebucht.Wir haben,außer die hintere große Hütte alle durch.Haben aber auch schon 3 Wochen gezeltet.Das erste Jahr haben wir 14-Tage auf dem Boot geschlafen.Waren ja die letzten Jahre richtige Hitzesommer. 
Hoffentlich beizen die Zander in diesem Jahr besser.Im Herbst-03
habe zwar viele kleine gebissen(Küschen und Tschüß) aber nichts über 75 cm. Dafür Pilze bis zum abwinken.
Übrigens bei: balzer.de in der Rubrik "Mein schönster Fang"haben Bettina und ich(Stefan)mal einige schöne Fische zur Ansicht gestellt. Aber bitte alle nur einmal bewerten.Da sind schon richtig unschöne Dinge in Bezug "Bewertung" gelaufen . Bei so etwas werden wir bestimmt nicht wieder Bilder einsenden.Bösartige Beschimpfungen an Kinder gerichtet von Angelsportfreunden die wohl neidisch sind.
So bis bald .
Grüß und Petri Heil
Stefan


----------



## Matnic (24. März 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo Jan!
Wann willst du los? Du wirst nicht viel glück haben! Im Juni geht nicht viel auf Hecht! 
Wünsche dir viel Glück!

Gruss
Matnic


----------



## Der Okerotter (27. März 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hi Jan, ich war das letzte mal vor 4 jahren am bolmen zu Esox-schleppen und zwar Anfang Mai. Wir haben meisst mit drei Teams geschleppt und uns den Wolf gedrillt. Massen an Hecht von 50-90 haben wir an den Ostseiten der südlichen Inseln gegenüber der Campingplätze gefangen. Die Grossen von 90+ haben wir dann nur im Freiwasser vor Helgaholm nachweisen können. Als Köder haben sich nach mehreren Aufenthalten rauskristallisiert: Nils-Masters 26cm farben scheissegal und Turus-Ukku 30cm schwarz-gelb. Der Turus kann aber auf dauer die Temperatursprünge nicht ab sondern bricht der länge nach auseinander, bringt aber den ein oder anderen Guten mehr. Turus in 40cm genannt die Stuhllehne hat nicht einen biss gebracht. Petri und viel Spass wünsch ich Dir. Poste Deine Fangmeldung, wir haben im schnitt um die 100 hechte pro Woche gehabt das war wie in den Schären nach der Laich. Brutal Hechtalarm.


----------



## pikepirate (19. April 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

#v Hi Okerotter, na das ist ja echt mal eine richtig positive meldung über den Bolmen, das lässt hoffen.
Ist schon interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen
der Angler auf dem Bolmen sind. Na ja, dein Posting hat mich wieder richtig heiss gemacht, danke man!!!
gruss Jan


----------



## smutje01 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo zusammen, war jemand schon dieses Jahr am Bolmen ??Ist schon interessant wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Ich finde der See ist nicht einfach zu befischen, aber wenn man ausprobiert fängt man auch. Wir haben zwar auch nie Massen gefangen aber immer Fischkontakt gehabt. Wir haben zumindest letztes Jahr im Freiwasser auf 3-4m viele Echo´s gehabt und auch von extrem großen Fischen. Können aber auch große Brassen etc. gewesen sein. Ich habe dort meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen und letztes Jahr knapp verfehlt. Mir persönlich macht das schleppen nicht soviel Spaß sondern ich werfe lieber in Buchten. Das werde ich dieses Jahr intensivieren und vielleicht zwischendurch mal vertikal auf Zander probieren.
@Janna noch 37 Tage


----------



## Janna (25. April 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hej,waren ende März am Bolmen,Wassertemperatur war 5 Grad.Haben aber nicht geangelt. schönen Gruß von Gunilla an alle.Sind .Mai wieder am Bolmen.Dann mit Boot.Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr (im,auf am)Bolmen.
Janna


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hi , ich will im August auf einen Campingplatz an den Bolmen fahren, um Hecht und Zander zu angeln. Wer kann mir einen netten Camping empfehlen? Naturbelassen ist mir am liebsten. Was ist das für ein Camping bei bzw mit Gunilla? Und: Ist auf Hecht und Zander im August eine Chance? (War letztes Jahr im August am Asnen und da war bei der Hitze nicht viel los ...). Gruß Toni


----------



## René F (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Das ist der angesprochene Campingplatz:
Bolmenmarin 

Ist der beste Campingplatz am Bolmen. Sind auf Angler gut eingerichtet, und in der Umgebung des Cmpingplatzes sind die Fangmöglichkeiten ganz gut.

Weitere Möglichkeiten gibt es in Bolmstd und in Bolmsö (auf der gleichnamigen) Insel, aber gerade für jemanden, der das erste Mal am Bolmen ist, ist der erstgenannte zu empfehlen (auch wg. Tipps...)


----------



## René F (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Ach so, zu den Fangchancen im August:

Wenn´s richtig heiß ist, beißt´s zwar etwas weniger, aber auch dann habe ich schon ganz gut gefangen. Das Angeln habe ich dann allerdings auf die Abendstunden verlegt.

Probiers auch mal im Freiwasser mit tieflaufenden Wobblern. Weniger Fisch, dafür größere.

Im Bilmen Zander zu fangen, ist wesentlich komplizierter als Hecht. Dafür muss man die geeigneten Plätze schon suchen, aber im südlicheren Teil des Bolmens kenne ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus, so dass ich dir keine genauen Fangplätze nennen kann...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo Rene,
vielen Dank für die Info. Habe die letzte Nacht  Campings am Bolmen  über Suchmaschine gesucht und verglichen und mir genau den als Ziel bereits ausgesucht. Habe ja dann wohl gleich den richtigen erwischt .... . 
Muß man denn dort wegen der geringen Platzanzahl (fahre mit Wohnwagen hin) vorbuchen?

Werde mir nun doch noch ein Schlauchboot mit Motor suchen und kaufen.
Gruß Toni :s


----------



## René F (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Wie das mir Stellplätzen aussieht, weiß ich nicht, frage am besten mal am Campingplatz an. 

Wenn du ein Schlauchboot benutzt, fahre bitte nicht ZU WEIT auf den See hinaus. Kann ziemlich tückisch sein, habe selber schon einige Male mitbekommen, dass Leute mit Kanus, Schlauchbooten oder auch leichten Alubooten aus Seenot gerettet werden mussten. (Will dir aber nicht den Urlaub vermiesen!)

Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe, wenigstens im September wieder zum Bolmen zu kommen, sonst wäre es seit 1994 das erste Jahr, in dem ich nicht da bin :-(


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

bin eher ein vorsichtiger Mensch ... fahre nicht zu weit raus und trage auch immer Weste. Beim Schlauchboot machen mir eher die Felsen Kopfzerbrechen, habe da am Asnen schon Erfahrungen gemacht (zusammen mit Einheimischen in seinem Aluboot). Kann aber wegen des Packmaß nur ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Motor mitnehmen. Und auf den Campings gibt es oft nur 1 oder 2 Boote, und die sind schon vergeben ....


----------



## Janna (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo Toni 1962,am besten bei Gunilla und Karl Gustav anfragen und vorbestellen(wie Rene es schon sagte)
kleiner Tipp:über Telefon-Nr.:01015004637223100 =2,4 Cent pro Minute kannst Du auch telefonisch alles besprechen
jedenfalls bist Du dort in den besten Händen
Habe Pfingsten Smutje01 in Bolmen getroffen.So lernt mann sich dann mal kennen.
warte noch auf seine Fangmeldung. Vieleicht kommt sein Beitrag ja noch.?


----------



## René F (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Mit Billig-Telefonvorwahlen habe ich nach Schweden schon billiger telefoniert als innerhalb Deutschlands  :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

vielen Dank für den Tip .. werde dann mal zum Tel. greifen 

Grüße Toni

:s


----------



## smutje01 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo zusammen, zwei Wochen sind wir nun schon wieder in der Heimat und ich möchte kurz berichten. Kurz gesagt: Wetter und Stimmung waren super, angeltechnisch war es eher durchwachsen. Auch in Schweden gab es Ende Mai eine Schlechtwetterperiode die zwar vorbei war als wir anreisten aber die Folgen waren unübersehbar. Das Wasser hatte ganze 8 Grad Celsius und auch die Schilf- und Seerosenfelder in den Buchten waren noch sehr kümmerlich. Folglich lief es in den Buchten (Wurfangelei mit Wobbler, Jerks etc.) sehr schlecht. Rein sporadisch wurde hier und dort gefangen. Bester Hecht beim werfen war 83cm gefolgt von einem 75er. Auffällig war ebenfalls das die Buchten regelrecht fischleer wirkten, auch Kleinfische (sonst reichlich zu sehen, gerade abends) waren nicht vorhanden.
Nach einigen Tagen schleppten wir dann verstärkt, die Fische standen draussen im Freiwasser. Hier fingen wir dann noch einige Hechte, größter 85cm auf Castaic Forelle 23 cm. Einen weiteren besseren Hecht verlor ich noch auf diesen Köder. Einige Zander konnten ebenfalls beim schleppen überlistet werden. Hierbei war der Mann´s Stretch 20+  in Chromblau der Köder der Stunde. Egal ob tagsüber oder abends. Geschleppt wurde dieser in ca. 50m Entfernung und lief dann genau auf ca. 9-9,5m bei 10m Wassertiefe. Dies war sehr wichtig, sobald der Köder nur ein wenig höher lief  Biss auch nichts. Nach 1 Woche betrug die Wassertemparatur schon 11-12 Grad und auch das Schilf schoss frisch grün hervor. Leider mussten wir dann schon abreisen Andere Angler, auch vom Kösen gegenüber vom Bolmen fingen nur sporadisch Ihren Fisch. Am letzten Tag gingen erstmalig auch 2 Barsche an den Schleppköder,welches ich auf die gestiegenen Wassertemparaturen zurückführe. Hütte und Gastfreundschaft waren wieder mal sehr gut und es waren wieder schöne Tage in diesem tollen Land. Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## René F (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hi Stefan!
Im Mai habe ich in anderen Jehren am Bolmen auch schon gut gefangen, aber es ist dort in diesem Jahr anscheinend wirklich noch ziemlich kalt gewesen.
Schön, dass ihr trotzdem etwas gefangen habt! Und auch Zander...
Klingt so, als wenn ihr ein Echolot hattet? Das hilft natürlich.
Habt ihr die Hechte auch knapp über Grund gefangen?
Meinen frühester Bolmen-Hcht habe ich im März gefangen, vom Ufer aus mit einem Blinker in eine Lücke zwischen dem Eis geworfen...


----------



## smutje01 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

@René 
Ja wir hatten ein Echolot, ohne ist es schwierig da der See ja doch groß und strukturreich ist. Bin froh überhaupt etwas erwischt zu haben. Die Castaic Forelle läuft auf ca. 5-6m, mein Kumpel Holgi im anderen Boot hatte ebenfalls im Mittelwasser einen Hammerbiss auf Riesenwobbler aber den Fisch nach kurzem Drill verloren. Hechte gingen aber auch auf die geschleppten Mann´s auf 9m. Wir sind keine Bolmen Spezi´s haben aber mehr gefangen als unsere Nachbarn. Ist halt ein riesen See den man verstehen muss und das geht nur mit Erfahrung und Angelpraxis.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## René F (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Vor allem ist die Nordhälfte (wo ich meist fische) des Sees nicht mit der Südhälfte zu vergleichen...

Übrigens hat ein Kumpel vom mir im Bolmen einige Aale bis 105 cm und Schleien von 40 bis 50 cm beim Nachtangeln von einem Steg aus gefangen (neben einigen Zandern).
Es scheint sich also nicht nur das Schleppen zu lohnen!


----------



## smutje01 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

@René
Ist Deiner Meinung nach der nördliche Bereich besser?Oder fischt Du dort mehr weil Du dort wohnst?Kannst Du Unterkünfte empfehlen?Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## pikepirate (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo, sind am Samstag vom Bolmen ( Gunilla ) zurückgekommen.
Am 1. Tag war es so stürmisch, das wir garnicht erst rausfahren konnten und uns nur am köstlichen Dosenbier erlabten. am 2. Tag
legte sich der starke wind etwas, dafür goss es in Strömen. Wir
befischten dann ausschliesslich die Gegend südlich vom Campingplatz in Richtung Skeen, dort liegen viele Inseln und es ist bei so windigem Wetter die einzige Möglichkeit mit den kleinen Alubooten zu angeln. da fingen wir dann auch relativ viele Hechte, allerdings nur die ganz kleinen so um 50cm, und ein paar schöne Barsche. An den letzten Tagen beruhigte sich das Wetter und wir konnten endlich im Freiwasser schleppen. Dort fingen wir dann ein paar "Küchenzander" wovon der grösste 4 Pfd.wog. Am vorletzten Tag hat es dann frühmorgens endlich geklappt und wir fingen kurz hintereinander einen 89ér Hecht von 12 Pfd. und einen 113ér Hecht von 21 Pfd. Die Fische bissen ganz früh am Morgen über ca. 10m tiefen Wasser ( ca. 15 Grad ) auf einen Chromfarbenen Bomber Long - A . es war wieder ein schöner Angelurlaub bei Gunilla ( kann man nur empfehlen ) und für mich bestimmt nicht der letzte.
FISH ON, Jan


----------



## banan (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo,war 3 mal dort um diese Zeit.Da dieser Riesensee von den Touristen vollkommen überfischt ist wirst du Probleme kriegen den Meter zu schaffen.Da der See an fast allen Stellen superflach abläuft rate ich dir vom Uferangeln ab.Empfehle dir flachlaufende Wobbler von Rapala.Und unbedingt ein Boot mit Motor mieten sonst ruderst du dich Tod.Ein Echolot solltest du auch mit nehmen,da der Bolmen ein wahres Unterwassergebirge beherbergt und mann sich dort sehr schnell die Schraube beschädigt.Ansonsten mit keinster Fahrt die Scharrkannten und Barschberge suchen.Viel Glück,gruß banan


----------



## René F (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

@stefan:
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied beim Hechtangeln so groß ist. In der nördlichen Hälfte sieht der See etwa anders aud. Hier gibt es z.B. mehr Schilf an den Uferbereichen. Nachtangeln lohnt sich!
Ich fische dort, weil ich immer bei einem Freund wohne und dessen Boote benutzen darf. Eines liegt meist bei der Brücke, die auf Bolmsö führt, eines bei seinem Haus an der westseite der Insel (direkt gegenüber von Tiraholm, wo es übrigens den besten geräucherten Fisch gibt...)

@Jan:
Schade, dass das Wetter anfangs so schlecht war. Aber mit einem Meterhecht hat´s dann ja doch geklappt. Freut mich! Und auch über 10 m Tiefe... 

Leider konnte ich die Metermarke noch nicht sprengen, wenn ich auch einige Hechte mit über 90 cm gefangen hab. Ist aber auch schon schön!


----------



## smutje01 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

@banan
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das der bolmen überfischt ist.unsere ergebnisse waren zwar auch schlecht, aber vergleichbar mit unseren seen in deutschland ist der angeldruck minimal. auch die fischer entnehmen eher zander und barsch und selten hecht. der see ist einfach schwer zu befischen und wie du schon sagst sehr strukturreich..... hinzu kommen auch die wetter kapriolen..... z.B. jeden tag wechselnde winde (so bei uns gewesen) schlagen sich negativ auf das fangergebniss.... 
ich war auch enttäuscht, aber auch in schweden muss man erstmal seinen hecht fangen und gerade meterhechte fängst du leichter in den schären oder auch am bodden.... schlimm sind aber angeltouristen die jeden hecht abschlagen und dabei echten raubbau betreiben, alles mit verstand bitte!
viele grüße
stefan


----------



## René F (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Es gibt tatsächlich einige Ecken, in denen sich das Angeln nicht lohnt. Dies sind meist Buchten, in denen die Anwohner des Sees seit Jahrzehnten ihre Netze auslegen, um Zander zu fangen. Dort kann man sowieso kaum Schleppen, weil man dann im Slalom um die Netze kurven müsste. Auch die Leute, die die Netze auslegen, sind der Meinung, dass der See überfischt sei.
Leider verfangen sich auch die Hechte in diesen Kiemennetzen, und ein Zurücksetzen ist dann nicht möglich. In diesen Ecken braucht man also nicht mehr auf große Hechte hoffen.
Aber es gibt noch genügend freie Wasserflächen, in denen sich das Angeln durchaus lohnt. Ich finde das fischen im Bolmen eben durch seine Schwierigkeiten besonders spannend. Über einen großen Hecht freue ich mich dann mehr als über einen von 80, die ich an einem Tag in den Schären fange.
Zudem ist die Gegend um den See einfach toll und die Leute nett und auskunftsfreudig (siehe Gunilla...)
Beste Zeit ist meines Erachtens der Herbst. Dann sind auch die meisten Touris weg und man wird von den Leuten ganz anders aufgenommen. Und fangen kann man auch besser.


----------



## smutje01 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo René, ich gebe Dir recht, das drumherum ist echt gut. Wir wollen nächstes Jahr aber auch das erste mal woanders hin. Wohin in Svenska steht noch nicht fest. Wir hingen dieses Jahr einmal in einem alten Netz fest, konnten dieses aber hochziehen und den Wobbler befreien. Im Netz hing ein toter alter aal, ein kleiner Hecht und ein Barsch. Es war in einer Bucht genau wie Du beschreibst.
Woher hast Du deine Informationen?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## René F (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Ich bin mit einigen Schweden von Bolmsö befreundet, daher die Infos ;-) Bei einem wohne ich halt, wenn ich da bin.
Früher bin ich auch mal ab und zu mit einem raus gefahren, wenn er Netze ausgelegt/ eingeholt hat. Dabei habe ich immer die Hechte und Quappen bekommen, weil die von den Schweden nicht gerne gegessen werden.  #d 
Aber seit einigen Jahren fischt er nicht mehr.


----------



## banan (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo Stefan,genau von solchen Leuten rede ich.Ich habe in meinem Urlaub vielfach beobachten können wie sogenannte Angeltrupps einen Hecht nach dem anderen abschlugen,und ins Boot legten neben ihre leeren Bierdosen.Alle Fische hatten 2-3-cm über Maß.Das meine ich mit überfischt,wie soll man einen Meterhecht fangen wenn man ihnen nicht einmal die Chance gibt auf diese Grösse abzuwachsen???Sollte das so weitergehen tummeln sich in 3-4 Jahren nur noch die grossen im See,und die müssen erst einmal gefangen werden.Daher meine Devise,Hecht und Bier verträgt sich gut,aber bitte in Maßen!!Gruß banan


----------



## smutje01 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

@banan
Bin genau Deiner Meinung ! Schade, im Süden Europa´s die deutschen Säufer am Ballermann und Co, und in Schweden die "Schlächter". Ein bisschen überzogen aber ist auch etwas dran!Vielleicht muss man bald noch höher fahren oder in die neuen EU Mitgliederstaaten reisen ?!!Gruß Stefan


----------



## banan (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schleppen im Bolmen*

Hallo Stefan,genau so siehts aus,das dumme ist nur wenn man jetzt nach Finnland Norwegen oder noch weiter ausweichen will,muß man statt einer nun schon locker 2 Wochen einplanen,wodurch nicht nur unser Guthaben an Urlaubstagen sondern auch die Geldbörse erheblich strapaziert wird.Zu den neuen EU Staaten kann ich dir leider noch nichts sagen,aber schau dir doch mal meinen Beitrag ´´1 Woche Biggesee´´an.Viele Grüße,Banan


----------

